# Stupid movie you watch religieously well not stupid buit kitsch value of 80'' see



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

The Pope of Greenwitch village film, starting eric roberts (in possibly is greatest role , himself) and Mickey Rooke ,and thee sexy Darryl Hannah.. remenber the cult scene,: Charlie they took my tumbs man (eric robert faint) what a performance , i would have give him a grammy of the year.

Now dont think im some sort of sadist ockay i just find it hilareous has hell :lol:
im sorry, charlie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! they took my tumb the bedbug took my tumb man :tiphat:

PLEASE also hail the utter greatness of Burt Young in a role of a convincing Mobster..


----------



## ribonucleic (Aug 20, 2014)

_Berry Gordy's The Last Dragon_ delighted me a third of a century ago and it delights me today.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

I won't say that I watch these religiously, but they are delightfully stupid, and I do watch them about every 5-10 years......they just crack me up!


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

AKA: The Creature Wasn't Nice (1983)


----------

